# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Lets see your snake rooms!!

## tjones

Im thinking about building a snake room and I want some ideas from you guys!!!

Thanks ahead of time!

----------


## dsmalex97

i second that, lets see em'!

----------

_tjones_ (08-26-2009)

----------


## irishanaconda

well its a half of a room lol.

----------


## LadyOhh

http://heathersherpsblog.blogspot.co...room-tour.html

----------


## Mitch21

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97693

I insulated the walls and ceiling last week, and dry-walled this weekend... So this week I have to mud and sand everything, and it'll be almost complete!

I'll get some more complete pics up soon!

----------


## Sloanreptiles

Heres our facility.
Main Ball Python room.



Heres the walk in incubator.

And the Bearded Dragon room.

----------


## irishanaconda

very nice sloan

----------


## Dr_Gonz0

Love the set up Nick. Is this at your residence or do you have a separate facility? Walk-in incubators so kick ass!

Robin
H2 Exotics

----------


## Tyler_Royality

I dont have alot for pictured but I did just take some video the other day, everything can be seen on my website. www.bproyality.com

----------


## tbowman

Nice rooms. Wish I had something close to that.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=92285

since then I built new bearded dragon cages and another dragon baby shelf

----------


## 2kdime

OLD picture

----------


## Denial



----------


## Sloanreptiles

Its a whole seperate building on our property. We love having it on our property! Thanks Justin and Nick




> Love the set up Nick. Is this at your residence or do you have a separate facility? Walk-in incubators so kick ass!
> 
> Robin
> H2 Exotics

----------


## Icatsme

Base camp.



and QT



Cheers!

----------


## Freakie_frog

Heres mine.  :Very Happy:  I really want indoor outdoor carpet with helix controlled flexwatt under the racks.. Hmmm Project.  :Very Happy: 

Just the racks


Incubator and baby rack


window side with AC and two new racks needing to but moved into place  :Very Happy:

----------


## dapike1979

Sweet.. I wish... maybe some day.. DREAM, drool.Very nice pics and set ups. :Good Job:

----------


## dadspets

Mine is in construction at this time. I will try and get some pic's up for you all to see. I can not wait as I need the room. My new room is 20x 32 with sky lights. Lots more to do and it is ging to hopefully be done by April/May of next year. Time and " money  " is the main factor. You guys have some great stuff. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Our modest snake room so far. Its constantly changing. We still have a lot of spaces to fill. One day the walk-in closet will become a walk-in incubator. We also have a desk in there but who wants to see that  :Wink: . 

2 Boaphile cages, a melamine rack, 2 AP Racks, Incubator and the side of the hatchling rack. 



AP Hatchling Rack



Rodent Production Unit or RPU aka kitchen.

----------


## travisgoldkuhl

top is chameleon,selfs are my balls, and the floor is my iguanas  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## BallPythonGeek13

> Im thinking about building a snake room and I want some ideas from you guys!!!
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


well i only have a ball python right now cuz i live in a town house but when i move i plan to start a reptile room if you use racks use rhino raxx there the best  :Smile:

----------


## dsmalex97

wow I must say there are some realllly awesome set-ups here!

I'm building my room in a couple of weeks, someone has to make another thread like this so I can brag too lol!

But seriously, you all have some really cool set-ups!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Kysenia

[/IMG]

----------


## reixox

jealous much? the answer is yes i totally am. haha i can only dream! one day perhaps when i dont live in a building that says no pets i can start a collection as well. <3

you guys have some wicked set ups, it totally helps in the idea dept. thanks!

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Awesome rooms, guys!! I am insanely jealous.


Here's my... uh... I can't call it a "reptile room" after what I've seen on here...

Here's the bedroom that I share with the snakes / beardie / frog. Sorry, this is an ancient picture. Since then, I've moved the dubia colony out, converted the remaining snakes to f/t (so count out the rat cages), and added two vivs where the dubia bin used to be. Not to mention I've done a bunch of remodeling / decorating inside the vivs.


Then there's this hottie on QT.  :Very Happy: 


Looking forward to seeing more rooms!! Keep it up!  :Good Job:

----------


## Soterios



----------


## SGExotics

> Then there's this hottie on QT.


Dude! I am right now willing to pay you $1,000,000,005 Shipped for that thing! LOL
~Brandon

----------


## Crazy4Herps

> 


Now THAT is my kind of room! Man, I'm jealous. I really like the elevated shelves above the desk. Nice work!  :Good Job: 




> Dude! I am right now willing to pay you $1,000,000,005 Shipped for that thing! LOL
> ~Brandon


LOL. Thanks, but no thanks. I am attached to this one.  :Smile:  (Plus he's got mites.  :Rage: )

----------

_Soterios_ (09-07-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow everyone has amazing snake rooms!!! 

I'm embarrassed to post mine  :Sad:  My collection is small and I need to update my pictures.

This is when I was in the process of building my rack system. It's currently filled and I'll be adding another shelf this week! (the butcher table came with the house  :Weirdface:  )

----------


## aaronjones

Here's ours:







Thanks for looking!

Aaron

----------

_Thomas Jones_ (09-08-2009)

----------


## waltah!

> Here's ours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> ...


uhhh...I think you could use another snake or two :Wink: lol
Great looking room!

----------

aaronjones (09-07-2009)

----------


## JimmyBalls

> Here's ours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> ...


 :Surprised:  Dang! Beautiful setup, I think the hydro bill would suck up all my snake funds if I had that.

----------

aaronjones (09-07-2009)

----------


## O_SO_ICY_Z

ahhh longcat....


nice setups everybody!

----------


## Thomas Jones

Very nice Snake room Mr. Jones. What size tubs do you use.

----------


## Mikkla



----------

